# Tutorial: on fixing rabbit chewed wires



## Mr.NorthernAutumn (Aug 8, 2009)

If rabbits had a trade, they would be electricians. It seems they never get shocked...

I have had to fix a few things that the rabbits have chewed (I think just one of them is the guilty one, but I don't want to single him out). This time it was Autumn's Lamp, which seemed odd because it is usually my stuff.
From what I understand wire chewing is a common phenomenon, not just an idiosyncratic trait of a particular rabbit.
So, for those of you who are "do it your selfers", and have rabbit chewed wires the tutorial may be helpful.

Click the image below to watch the tutorial.

Just for clarity, the graphite on the wires is just to show you that you want to marret the matching wires together (match the textures).

Happy Fixing,

Nate


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 9, 2009)

Great tutorial! Luckily I have a husband to do this kind of stuff....and he has had to do it many times! We have only ever lost a lamp that couldn't be put back together. Our cell phone charger has been put back together at least 5 times...mainly because our cat started eating it!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah now I know how to do it saftly normally I splise and put duck tape now I know I need those little plastic things.


----------



## Amy27 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you for posting that, it is great. My buns have eaten a lot of electrical wires, I really don't know how they are still alive.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 12, 2009)

Not even a day after Nate posted this, our resident electrician severed the adapter cable for my dustbuster. Apparently, Slatey isn't down with me cleaning his joint up *sigh*.

(I'm waiting for Nate to come fix it ... going to make like I never even read this thread :whistling )


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 12, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> (I'm waiting for Nate to come fix it ... going to make like I never even read this thread :whistling )




:laugh:

BTW I love Mr.NorthernAutumn's avatar. I have a Raving Rabbid theme on my iphone. 

The slideshow was well done! Such a cute little stuffed bun. Luckily I haven't had to do anything like that yet, but this is good to know. I always wondered what I'd do. I'm the one who insists on letting the buns roam. If they chew up my husband's expensive lamp, I'm gonna be the one cutting wires


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 12, 2009)

Your time will come Helen... it will come...
Even now, your lovable furballs are plotting against you :nasty:.. .you just don't know it yet. Drawn in by those sweet faces, those teeny paws...h34r2


----------



## Mr.NorthernAutumn (Aug 12, 2009)

We have had many incidences too, though no cat "marks". It blows me away how the "little bundles of joy" snip through wires unscathed. Don't get me wrong, attempts have been made to ensure that the incidences are isolated, but occasionally a dust buster is recklessly left out to entice the hoppers. Alas, it seems a rabbit caretaker's job never ends.....


----------



## nicolevins (Aug 22, 2009)

It got to the pic where the wre was in half and the thing was there. ?


----------



## nicolevins (Aug 22, 2009)

-then stopped and went to the start


----------



## Mr.NorthernAutumn (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know what happened Nicole, I tried it again myself without problems???


----------



## crystal (Sep 2, 2009)

I just had an incident with a laptop charger and my cheeky muffin lulu... she is fine, continued hopping around like a rascal. hopefully the charger is okay as well, I am going to get my dad or boyfriend to look at it, it might just need some electrical tape I think but she sure got through the outside part very fast. gosh it got my heart racing!


----------



## Mr.NorthernAutumn (Sep 2, 2009)

That is one thing you don't want to replace. Laptop cords are extremely expensive. Ironically, Laptops and "bunnies" don't mix.

If the wire is exposed, then yes electrical tape would suffice. 

If more than 40% of the copper wires are cut the cord can/will heat up and become a fire hazard, so splicing is an alternative. 

If you prefer to use your Laptop in the presence of the little hopper than you may want to protect the cord, say with engine wire conduit or something.



It would not be a permanent solution, but would buy you "shooing time".

Good-luck,

Nate


----------

